# How fast can I expect to see result with fodmap diet?



## mette (Mar 3, 2013)

I am trying out the fodmap diet, i started today. After I ate all the right things, I still feel pain and bloated.

When can I expect to see result on this diet? How fast did you experience it?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Since the diet works mostly on gas from food already in the colon it could take up to several days to see a big difference. I would give it a week or two rather than a meal or three to see if it works for you.

Gas volume may not be your biggest issue, it isn't for everyone, but when stuff from 2-3 days ago could still be in the colon and making gas you really want to clear all that out with the new diet. If you only have 1 or 2 BM's a week or less you may need to be on it longer.

However you should see results relatively quickly, just not instantly. It isn't a stay on the diet for 6 weeks or 6 months then see how you are like some other diets may require. Within a week or two you should know if the diet helps and how much (may not be 100% total control but if you see less symptoms it may be enough to keep doing it).


----------



## DanielLindstrom (Mar 16, 2013)

If fast food is the only option- what is the best choice I can make?


----------



## jacobgordon (Mar 22, 2013)

Common High FODMAP *Fruits:*Apple,Apricots,Cherries,Cherries,Mango,Pears,Nectarines ,High concentration of fructose from canned fruit, dried fruit or fruit juice*;Lactose-Containing Foods*CustardIce creamMargarineMilk (cow, goat, sheep)Soft cheese, including cottage cheese and ricottaYogurt*;Vegetables*:Artichokes,Asparagus,Avocado,Beets,BroccoliBrussel, sprouts,Cabbage,CauliflowerGarlic (with large consumption)FennelLeeksMushrooms,Okra,Onions,Peas,Radiccio lettuc,Scallions (white parts)ShallotsSugar snap peasSnow peas

further details You can talk our health adviser directly thorough our website www.avinandan.in


----------

